# Need Sunterra Directory



## CaliDave (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm buying a Sunterra affliated resort and I'm interested in possibly joining Sunterra. However, I would like to see the actual point values and seasons for all the resorts before spending $3K.

Does anyone have an old directory they could send me? I'll paypal the shipping and packaging charges? 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## fnewman (Apr 20, 2006)

I may have discarded my old ones, but will look at home and let you know if I still have one.  Actually, the list of resorts changes a good bit every year, so even the newest issue would not necessarily be complete although it should give you a pretty good idea of what is available in the 90+ Sunterra resorts.  In the meantime, I will be glad to look-up or answer any specific questions.


----------



## fnewman (Apr 22, 2006)

I looked - unfortunately, it appears I have discarded all of my old ones - Sorry.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 22, 2006)

fnewman said:
			
		

> I looked - unfortunately, it appears I have discarded all of my old ones - Sorry.


   Thanks for checking Frank  I'll let you know what specific resorts I'm interested in.  Dave


----------



## Spence (Apr 22, 2006)

I've got them all back to 1998 but I'm not parting with them, sorry.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 23, 2006)

How about borrowing the Sunterra Directory from the resort you wish to purhase for about a hour and make copies of the directory (copier machines are located everywhere).


----------



## fnewman (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll be glad to scan and email pages from the current directory of you can tell me the areas of interest.


----------



## vicki (Apr 24, 2006)

I have my 2004-2005 Sunterra directory that I would be happy to send you if you want it.  E-mail me with your mailing info. and I'll send it if you want it.
Vicki


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 24, 2006)

vicki said:
			
		

> I have my 2004-2005 Sunterra directory that I would be happy to send you if you want it.  E-mail me with your mailing info. and I'll send it if you want it.
> Vicki



Thanks Vicki and Frank.. I really appreciate the help. 

Vicki , I'll email you shortly... and if I find areas of interest, maybe someone can check to make sure it hasn't changed. 

Spence, I understand why you don;t part with yours. I had serveral years of HGVC directories.. until one day my DS decided to do some spring cleaning. Make sure you put them under lock and key 

Thanks again
Dave


----------

